# Gumtree- "View full number" does not work



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
Trying to search for acco. on Gumtree. But the hyperlink 'show full number' does not work for any of the ads. Is it because I am in India (and not in Aus)? Is this so for everybody? I have already logged a ticket on gumtree.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Hi,
> Trying to search for acco. on Gumtree. But the hyperlink 'show full number' does not work for any of the ads. Is it because I am in India (and not in Aus)? Is this so for everybody? I have already logged a ticket on gumtree.


it does work for me, so probably something that they filter on the basis of ip/location to avoid spam/related? also worth a try with a different browser if you havent done it already


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah... I tried using another browser and still unable to look at the number. I guess it is because I am in India. I suppose the number shows up only for Aus IP addresses.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Got a reply from gumtree help desk. So if you are outside Aus, expect no responses from advertisers on gumtree. It's just like the Employers in Australia-if you are outside Australia, they do not respond. In a way, in this context, you don't exist if you are outside Australia  Do what do have to after you land.
I have responded to nearly 10 ads on gumtree and not a single chap has responded.







Thank you for your email, and my apologies for the inconvenience you've experienced. 

Unfortunately the issue is that you are accessing the Gumtree site from outside of Australia. Gumtree is intended to be used as a local site, and for that reason we have measures in place that limit the functionality of the site when accessed from abroad. These include not having full access to phone numbers appearing in ads, as well as if you are sending replies from outside of Austraila they will be blocked by our system. 

I appreciate your time and understanding, and wish you luck! Take care.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Very disapointing for you but useful information for everyone else so they also do not waste their time in future.

Understandable in some ways given the amount of spammers and phone number collectors around the world we all get harrassed by. 
But some of these advertisers could be missing out!


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

This is really frustrating. I in fact have emailed many advertisers using the 'Email poster' option available in all the advertisements. None replied so far, probably because they never received it in the first place. Can't stop laughing at the amount of time I wasted!


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for this post, I would not have realised that gumtree disabled posts from abroad.
Very helpful.


----------



## adnanr (Jun 26, 2012)

Guys, 

I have an idea but not sure if it will work. I think if we are able to find a Australian proxy website then it's possible to act as if you are there in the country.


----------



## taxmann50 (Jun 24, 2013)

Does the Gumtree funda also works of recruiters website and job portals?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I faced this same thing _in _Australia. In case it helps someone in future (and since this page is one of the top google results), this is what I did. Open up Internet Explorer go to Tools > Internet Options > security > trusted sites: and add www.gumtree.com.au to the trusted sites list. Now, if you login to the website and click on the number, it works fine. For some reason, the numbers never reveal themselves on FF but only on IE. 
HTH


----------

